# *silent*



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

hey everyone i have more pictures of silent!!!!

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/shortylogo/silent006.jpg

in this one she got up to go get her food^

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/shortylogo/silent005.jpg

last night while i was on my computer i used one hand to scratch her and the other to type lol ^

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/shortylogo/silent001.jpg

she likes food ALOT lol^

hope ya like the pics bye!!


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

I always look forward to seeing Silent!


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

awww he is so cute! does he free range?


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

yes buy her cage right now is a tub cause if shes in a squar cage everytime she follows by the walls she hits them when they trurn so this way she would be going around and around that way she want get hurt and she gets some excersize


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

she's as cute as a pie.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

She's so pretty.  What a little cuddle bug, I love the one where you're petting her.


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't know if you intend on getting something else, but a tub like that should be very temporary. I know my rats get stressy inside those things (I tried to make a play box for them, they don't seem to like being surrounded by opaque walls) plus ventilation is not very good.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Caity said:


> I don't know if you intend on getting something else, but a tub like that should be very temporary. I know my rats get stressy inside those things (I tried to make a play box for them, they don't seem to like being surrounded by opaque walls) plus ventilation is not very good.


I know what you're saying, but I just wanted to add that I think the reason he has her in there is because she is blind, and it's probably easier for her to get around.  I have a blind rat, too, and she does well in the Feisty Ferret, but apparantly Silent has some trouble with bumping in to things. On the other hand, I'm sure that she would quickly become accustomed to a cage once she learned her way around.


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

Randi said:


> Caity said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if you intend on getting something else, but a tub like that should be very temporary. I know my rats get stressy inside those things (I tried to make a play box for them, they don't seem to like being surrounded by opaque walls) plus ventilation is not very good.
> ...


i also take her out alot that way she does free range too but im glad that you said that cause that was my concern too when i first got the tub and i thought if she didnt do well in the first couple of days i would get a different cage but so far shes done very well thank you for your concern and opinion


----------

